# Why I Ride with Waymo: Lilla



## London Tube (Aug 14, 2018)

https://medium.com/waymo/why-i-ride-with-waymo-lilla-6136f1bb279c

In my household, when we go out, there's no more rock, paper, scissors to see who is the designated driver. No more ridesharing in a car that may feel cramped. We know exactly what to expect with a Waymo, and we all get to be comfortable.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

And you may die or kill someone .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

"No more ridesharing in a car that feels cramped".

Yeah, right, lady..............wait until U-Pool/Shared Lyft is the only option that you have and you take a scenic route to your destination, do not get to the baseball until the third inning (even though you left plenty of time) and people are getting in and out and jamming the thing with groceries and electronics from Wally World, screaming, balky children and pungent carryout.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

still no videos over 15 minutes showing these things ever actually working and for those of us that see these things on the roads we know they never ever drive themselves

it's all smoke and mirrors and, in this case, just propaganda by paid actors

ps, did anyone else notice that the article owner's name is "medium", as in witchcraft "medium" ? the occultists are always pushing their occult agenda


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

London Tube said:


> https://medium.com/waymo/why-i-ride-with-waymo-lilla-6136f1bb279c
> 
> In my household, when we go out, there's no more rock, paper, scissors to see who is the designated driver. No more ridesharing in a car that may feel cramped. We know exactly what to expect with a Waymo, and we all get to be comfortable.


"Lilla" doesn't like to drive... she admits as much

If she could, she would take an Uber to work everyday but, you know, that would add up. Figure $15 each way, $30 a day, $150 a week, $600 a month, $7,200 a year... yikes!

By being part of Waymo's early rider program for about the last year, she got free rides. so she saved about $7,200 that she would have spent on an uber for the same service.

No wonder she loves it!!!


----------

